

10 years after Love Parade disaster - mkesper
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Love_Parade_disaster

======
mkesper
It's 10 years today 21 people wanting to party found death, many got injured
and traumatised.

To everyone planning events: Never underestimate security!

